# Need rod redone



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

I had a 9 foot lami that now due to some ceiling fan subtraction is now about 8'8". Well I never really liked how to rod was put together in the first place so I'd like to have it stripped and redone. I'm looking for some recommendations on reputable builders In the pensacola area. Thanks in advance


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

Obie hill...fast cast custom rods...best there is...and he wont keep.your rod for months!!


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Have a contact # or is he on the forum?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I believe he is Tiderider on this forum if I'm not mistaken


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

10-4 thanks guys


----------

